# Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?



## HinnerkThun (5. Mai 2017)

Moin, moin, in der aktuellen Angelwoche (11/2017) steht ein Artikel darüber, dass man tote Maden mit Anis-Schnaps mit über 40% alk. ( hier Franz. Pastis) "eingelegt" und halten dadurch deutlich länger und sollen auch besser fangen.?

Glaubt ihr das das stimmt und auch mit anderem Alkohol funktioniert?

Hinnerk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Mescal würde mir da als Stichwort einfallen - ob das aber fängig ist??


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

In Alkohol halten sich tote Wesen länger.
Ob das für lebende gilt bezweifele ich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Ich nicht. Ich kenne einige hornalte Alkmaden, die immer noch quicklebendig durch die Map wuseln!


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Anisschnaps wohl weil man Anis als Lockgewürz im Futter verwenden kann und vielleicht auch noch verwendet wird. 
Ob das wirklich mehr Fisch bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Anis geht nicht überall und auch nicht zu jeder Jahreszeit.


----------



## Spilotes (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Ich habe den Bericht in der Angelwoche gelesen.Da ich noch eine Flasche Pernolld rumstehen habe werde ich das mal probieren.Mehr als nichts fangen kann man nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Versuchen?
Zum Angeln, essen oder trinken????
;-)))))


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Trink den lieber


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Thomas Kalweit hat doch vor einigen Jahren einen großen Artikel in der Fisch & Fang gehabt, wo es um Alkohol als Tuningsstoff, Lösungs- & Konservierungsmittel ging;
da ging es u.a. auch um Maden & Würmer.

An mehr kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern & bin auch zu faul zum suchen.

Vielleicht die Kollegen der Angelwoche fragen wo deren Vorlage genau stand. 

Konserviere mich grad selbst mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Merlot (12%), dauert länger als mit Hochprozentigem,
aber es ist Freitag und ich hab Zeit :#2:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Als alternativen Alkohol kann man auch Propylenglykol nehmen. Gibt es ja mittlerweile überall (und die Dampfer haben es eh zur Hand).


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

was soll denn das?
 jetzt noch fische ans saufen bringen. geht gar nicht :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

...und Petra auch noch;-))

AbbA


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Die stehen doch unteralkohol, denn denn der ist doch vegan.
Rein pflanzlich


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Da gehts schoma um aljohol un dann mit made #t

Verschwender :c


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

na also................schneit das auf die maden...........ansonsten fliegen sie wech;-))


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Irgend ein Anisette tut es nicht, es muss schon der gute Pernolld sein. :m



Spilotes schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bericht in der Angelwoche gelesen.Da ich noch eine Flasche Pernolld rumstehen habe werde ich das mal probieren.Mehr als nichts fangen kann man nicht.


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Hallo,

unser Hinnerk ist erst 14
Der darf noch gar nichts über Alk lesen.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Maden dadurch ein längeres Leben haben. Möglicherweise aber ein lustigeres.


----------



## thanatos (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

hab lange überlegen müssen ist mit Sicherheit sehr fängig
 |rolleyes Aber man muß dann bestimmt mit einigen Litern 
 betüdelter Maden anfüttern - ist bestimmt wie beim Menschen den ersten Liter Bier trinkt man weil man Durst hat 
 und danach hört man nicht auf weil´s immer besser schmeckt-
 bis man seelig unter den Tisch plumst |supergri


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Und ich hab die ollen Angler mit der Schnapsbuddel neben sich stehen und jene die ihren Flachmann alle 5min rausholen immer als Alkis abgetan ... 

Eventuell eine komplett neue Möglichkeit zu locken?
Für son' junges Rotauge eventuell 'nen Kirschlikör oder sauren Apfel ... der Pernod oder Pastis passt mMn eher zu 'ner gediegenen Schleie ... und für den alten, erfahrenen Karpfen im See darfs ruhig der 18yo Single Malt sein


----------



## bootszander (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Was soll man dazu sagen? Ich habs noch nicht probiert. Ein paar tropfen könnten durchaus etwas bringen? Sie laufen sich dann ewentuell nicht mehr heiß und halten dadurch ein zwei tage länger??? Ich kaufe mir einfach jede woche neue maden und im hochsommer gebe ich noch pnkis dazu die halten läner wie die maden wenn die mal die kresche machen. Gruß und petri


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden mit Alkohol  länger haltbar machen?*

Stroh 80%

da geht auch noch ein hecht drauf;-))


----------



## Nemo (12. März 2019)

...ich buddel das Thema mal aus.

Interessiert mich sehr, ob das funktioniert, da ich in der Regel keine frischen Maden zur Hand habe, wenn ich mal spontan los möchte.
Wie lange sind die Alkmaden denn haltbar, ohne zu matschig zu werden? Und wie ist es mit der Fängigkeit? Ich dachte, die Bewegung der Maden wäre wichtig. Aber stimmt, Caster bewegen sich auch nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wie lange sind die Alkmaden denn haltbar, ohne zu matschig zu werden?



Speziell mit Maden kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber es gilt bei organischen Material, ich lege z.B. Vogelbälge zum konservieren in Alkohol (Spiritus) ein, sollte der Alkoholanteil über 50% liegen.
Dann ist dieses Material quasi ewig haltbar.
Ein Effekt ist dabei, dass dieses Material härter, fester wird und zwar je höher der Alkohol dosiert ist desto mehr, dies dürfte bei den Maden ja erwünscht sein.
Spiritus wird sich aber wegen der enthaltenen Vergällugsmittel nicht eignen, deren Zweck es ja ist den Alkohol geschmacklich ungenießbar zu machen.
Es wird den Fischen also ebenso wenig wie dem Menschen schmecken?
Bleibt also nichts anderes übrig, als medizinischen Alkohol, oder Schnaps zu verwenden, beides ist teuer!
Stroh Rum (80%) eventuell, man braucht ja wohl auch keine große Menge als Not Reserve, wenn mal keine lebenden Maden als Hakenköder zur Hand sind?
Es soll ja nicht damit angefüttert werden.

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (12. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Speziell mit Maden kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber es gilt bei organischen Material, ich lege z.B. Vogelbälge zum konservieren in Alkohol (Spiritus) ein, sollte der Alkoholanteil über 50% liegen.
> Dann ist dieses Material quasi ewig haltbar.
> Ein Effekt ist dabei, dass dieses Material härter, fester wird und zwar je höher der Alkohol dosiert ist desto mehr, dies dürfte bei den Maden ja erwünscht sein.
> Spiritus wird sich aber wegen der enthaltenen Vergällugsmittel nicht eignen, deren Zweck es ja ist den Alkohol geschmacklich ungenießbar zu machen.
> ...



Ja, genau. Nur ein Schraubgläschen voll als Vorrat. 0,1 bis 0,2l. Das gefüllt mit günstigem 54% Discounter Rum oder auch 80% Stroh Rum ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als die frischen Maden, die ich immer wieder kaufe (für den Fall) und dann doch nicht verangeln kann. Wenn die durch die Prozedur sogar zäher werden ist das doch perfekt


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Nur ein Schraubgläschen voll als Vorrat. 0,1 bis 0,2l. Das gefüllt mit günstigem 54% Discounter Rum oder auch 80% Stroh Rum ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als die frischen Maden, die ich immer wieder kaufe (für den Fall) und dann doch nicht verangeln kann. Wenn die durch die Prozedur sogar zäher werden ist das doch perfekt



Einfach ausprobieren.
Dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass sich der Volumenprozent Anteil verändert, da die Maden natürlich zu einem großen Teil aus Wasser bestehen!
Die werden bei geringerer Alkoholkonzentration auch noch eine ganze Weile haltbar sein, aber eben nicht ewig.
Man muss auch mal testen ob die Fische den Köder noch annehmen, wenn dieser nach Rum oder sonstigem Schnaps schmeckt, bzw. dieser darin enthalten ist?
Vielleicht machen die ja auch ne Unterwasserkneipe auf und warten schon auf dich, wenn du ans Wasser kommst?

Jürgen


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. März 2019)

Hab mal von Anis-Schnaps (Ouzo) gelesen, der hat aber nur rund 44%. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, soll das sehr fängig sein. 
Muss ich wohl doch mal ausprobieren......


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Einfach ausprobieren.
> Dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass sich der Volumenprozent Anteil verändert, da die Maden natürlich zu einem großen Teil aus Wasser bestehen!
> Man muss auch mal testen ob die Fische den Köder noch annehmen, wenn dieser nach Rum oder sonstigem Schnaps schmeckt, bzw. dieser darin enthalten ist?
> Vielleicht machen die auch ne Unterwasserkneipe auf?
> ...


Hmmm alkoholhaltige Dips etc sind ja Nix neues und es wird stark verdünnt - kann mir gut vorstellen dass es klappt


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab mal von Anis-Schnaps (Ouzo) gelesen, der hat aber nur rund 44%. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, soll das sehr fängig sein.
> Muss ich wohl doch mal ausprobieren......



Anis ist ja auch in einigen Futtermischungen zugesetzt, wird also schon funktionieren.
Selbst hab ich zu wenig Ahnung vom Friedfischangeln, um das beurteilen zu können.
Wenn ich auf Friedfische gehe, dann ist dies allemal Köderfischbeschaffung!

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (12. März 2019)

Dann setze ich mal verschiedene mit 54 und 80% an und schaue, welche länger halten.

Bzgl. des Aromas kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich das positiv auswirken kann, wenn man darüber nachdenkt, mit welchen Aromen sonst gearbeitet wird (Knoblauch, Chili, Vanille etc.)


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Dann setze ich mal verschiedene mit 54 und 80% an und schaue, welche länger halten.



Da kannst du aber lange schauen, auch die 54% werden jahrelang diese Maden ausreichend konservieren.
Ob sich da im feinstofflichen Bereich etwas verändert, ist bei dem Verwendungszweck ja eigentlich egal!
Ich gehe bei meiner Arbeit auch von einer perfekten Konservierung aus und einer der Effekte, wenn der Alkoholgehalt nicht ausreichend ist, es löst sich dann die Epidermis (Oberhaut) von meinen Objekten und das kann ich gar nicht brauchen.

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (12. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da kannst du aber lange schauen, auch die 54% werden jahrelang diese Maden ausreichend konservieren.
> Ob sich da im feinstofflichen Bereich etwas verändert, ist bei dem Verwendungszweck ja eigentlich egal!
> Ich gehe bei meiner Arbeit auch von einer perfekten Konservierung aus und einer der Effekte, wenn der Alkoholgehalt nicht ausreichend ist, es löst sich dann die Epidermis (Oberhaut) von meinen Objekten und das kann ich gar nicht brauchen.
> 
> Jürgen


Ok, danke, dann spar ich mir die Arbeit und nehme direkt den 54%. Falls das Ergebnis nicht optimal wird, kann ich immer noch was anderes probieren.


----------

